# Repairing, replacing, or covering sinking concrete stairs



## Daniel Holzman

They are likely sinking because the foundation is weak. You did not indicate where you live, possibly you have expansive clay soil. In any case, if the steps are sinking, they will probably continue to sink unless you solve the underlying foundation problem. If you cover them with wood steps, the wood steps will sink along with the concrete steps if they are attached. Best solution is to remove the steps, install a proper foundation, reinstall steps.


----------



## eagle3ye

Thanks a lot for the reply. I live in northern Ohio.

To be honest, I think they did most of their sinking several years ago; I don't think they've sunk much (if at all) in the past 5-6 years. Still, I see your point. I would basically be bringing the wood steps down with the ship.

What if I were to build the steps over the concrete steps without actually touching them? Would that be possible? I think they've sunk enough that there would be enough clearance to build them from scratch without even having to touch the concrete.


----------



## ron45

Can you post a picture.?

My first thought was concrete injection. 
My second thought if room permits is to do one side at a time, but would definitely need a picture.


----------



## stadry

unsure how to define ' concrete injection but my 1st thought's injectible polyurethane structural foam to lift them back to original elevation,,, 2nd's mudjacking but neither are diy imo :no:

settling's probably done to a quantifiable extent so building wood steps over the existing's a good diy alternative,,, could you install supporting posts alongside the existing steps ?

we all agree pictures make any diagnosis easier :yes:


----------



## ron45

Correct, jacking by injection.

http://www.vectorgroup.com/grouting-and-injection/slab-jacking/
Slab jacking is the process that can raise a concrete slab back to its original position by pumping a mixture of sand, cement, and other additives beneath the slab. The most common reason why slabs may sink, can be a result of poorly compacted fill under the slab, sub-surface erosion, or shrinking soils. The slab jacking process is usually performed with the same type of equipment as the cementitious pressure grouting. Holes are drilled on a grid pattern in the concrete slab to reach the void under the slab. With the help of special pressure connectors (packers) the grouting equipment is connected to the holes. Grout is pumped under controlled pressures in a sequential manner in each hole until the concrete slab is lifted back to its original elevation.


Some concrete stairs can be hand jacked, then footing or other method installed to level.


----------



## PD_Lape

If the foundation really is the problem then whatever you do right now would be a complete waste of time and resources. I highly recommend having that checked first before doing DIY repairs. If you don't want to deal with that then you can try concrete injection. Although I really don't think that will last another 5 years.

-Paul

_______________________________________________________________


----------



## stadry

while we're all trying to define concrete injection, the correct answer is slabjacking/mudjacking/structural polyurethane grout/concrete injection ( ? ) are NOT diy items,,, neither is soil strengthening such as we do under conc hgwys :no:

the diy solution's wood piles alongside your existing OR remove/replace existing

we've successfully strengthened poor soils & had projects perform as desired for 15yrs - all depends on how much $ you want to throw @ the problem


----------



## ron45

You can also do it by hand jacks.........

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCBcwBnsl18


----------



## stadry

push piers aren't diy-h/o items :no: & rental shops don't even have that stuff,,, we use ramjack & atlas as subs but, come to think of it, jsa's also in atl - should give them a call,,, thanks, ron !


----------



## Canarywood1

I would have to agree with Daniel, the only DIY solution is to remove and replace, anything else is just a bandaid.


----------



## ron45

Canarywood1 said:


> I would have to agree with Daniel, the only DIY solution is to remove and replace, anything else is just a bandaid.


Why.? 
The original installation may not of had a footer. Jacking it and adding one would fix it.

Maybe too much build up around the steps causing water to lay and sinking. Getting rid of the build, jacking, and adding the necessary material would solve the problem.

I've seen huge slabs/steps fixed with nothing more then digging bar, couple pieces of wood, and material.

Here's another way of many, it's called imagination..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31uSPxKmBFA


.


----------



## Canarywood1

ron45 said:


> Why.?
> The original installation may not of had a footer. Jacking it and adding one would fix it.
> 
> Maybe too much build up around the steps causing water to lay and sinking. Getting rid of the build, jacking, and adding the necessary material would solve the problem.
> 
> I've seen huge slabs/steps fixed with nothing more then digging bar, couple pieces of wood, and material.
> 
> Here's another way of many, it's called imagination..
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31uSPxKmBFA
> 
> 
> .


 
Because he states he wants a DIY solution,reread his post.


----------



## ron45

If he wants a DIY solution, that's fine.:yes:
I think I would still use a helper..:thumbup:


----------



## stadry

yeah, sure - wood blocking/shims are certainly permanent,,, especially when 1 loads small pieces of wood w/all the static weight :no: NOT !


----------



## ron45

Some peoples reading and comprehension skills suffer.
Show me where I stated placing wood as a means to a fix.? :jester:


----------



## ron45

GHOST, all up in here.....


----------



## stadry

ron45 said:


> Why.?
> The original installation may not of had a footer. Jacking it and adding one would fix it.
> 
> Maybe too much build up around the steps causing water to lay and sinking. Getting rid of the build, jacking, and adding the necessary material would solve the problem.
> 
> _*' I've seen huge slabs/steps fixed with nothing more then digging bar, couple pieces of wood, and material. '*_
> 
> Here's another way of many, it's called imagination..
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31uSPxKmBFA
> 
> 
> .


*are there 2 ron45's ? maybe i define ' huge ' differently,,, *


----------



## stadry

' I have concrete stairs going up to my front porch that have sunk considerably over the years. I sought repair quotes which were shockingly pricey. I'm wondering if there is something I can do to repair them myself.

One thing I thought I could do fairly easily myself would be to cover them with a wood staircase. I'm not sure if I would attach the wood directly to the concrete or float it over.

Any thoughts on this? '

apologies - all this snarkiness doesn't do the op much good,,, IF its 1 step, probably a decent block & bar (lever) could do it but he did post plural ' STAIRS ',,, just my opinion but i'm guessing they're too heavy for the op + 2 neighbors to lift even IF they could lift the size bar rqd,,, also a guess he can't find a hydraulic push pier ram & hydraulic source in his garage,,, so, to me, there's some 4x4 posts in his future OR he saves up his sheckels, bites the bullet, & prepares for another shock :huh:


----------



## ron45

Maybe this is my fault,???
Maybe sometimes I don't make myself clear enough. I not saying maybe this can be done, I'm telling you it can be done. I have done it several times, and here's an older gentleman doing it too. This method as well as the other methods that have been shown can be done by DIY's on slabs, steps, etc..


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfpbL5CiIow


Now just for fun, can 80 Amish men move a house.? Yes they can.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bexNN0XjH2c


----------



## stadry

avoca's just s of where i grew up :yes: w/a big enough bar, 1 could straighten up the leaning tower of piza too :laughing:

then again, wouldn't a set of steps probably weight more than a section of sidewalk ? can't imagine weight of bar rqd to use for lever :whistling2:


----------



## Canarywood1

ron45 said:


> Maybe this is my fault,???
> Maybe sometimes I don't make myself clear enough. I not saying maybe this can be done, I'm telling you it can be done. I have done it several times, and here's an older gentleman doing it too. This method as well as the other methods that have been shown can be done by DIY's on slabs, steps, etc..
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfpbL5CiIow
> 
> 
> Now just for fun, can 80 Amish men move a house.? Yes they can.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bexNN0XjH2c


 

I think you've been watching too much youtube, that guy's all over it.


----------



## Colbyt

If you are absolutely sure that settling has has ended you can do something like this. I was. It was. 10 years later everything is still plumb and true.

I will let the pictures do the talking.


----------

